

Ask HN: Application review by YC Alumni - shenoybr

Hi YC Alum,
We&#x27;ve randomly cold emailed a few YC Alumni asking for help reviewing our application to YC. I know most founders are really busy so I don&#x27;t want to keep bothering them. Instead, we decided to post a question here.<p>If there are any YC alumni who have a few minutes to spare to review our application and guide us we would be extremely grateful.
======
nicoles
Feel free to shoot me a mail, email's in profile.

~~~
shenoybr
Sent. Thanks a ton :)

